# Scam or dumb?



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Gibson LP Custom for $1000?
Maybe he is doing it auction style?

Yes, I responded ;-)

Edmonton Kijiji


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Smells really bad. Who sticks a pick-holder on the top of their guitar? That photo makes it hard to tell, but the binding in the cutaway looks off and not sure about the pickup rings. Also, that's not a Les Paul Custom lol


----------



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

bridge screw holes are wrong size (epiphone/chinese factory-sized), case wrong, and as stated above… not a custom. Chibson 100%. Bad attempt at faking an r8/r9, current fakes are much better/harder to spot.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The People’s Democratic Lester.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Fucking liars.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

He sent me two more pics.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Arek said:


> He sent me two more pics.
> View attachment 429238
> 
> View attachment 429239


With Gibson's the serial numbers are stamped into the headstock usually. As well Made in USA is also usually stamped below. I'm no expert, just based on the 7 Gibson's I own.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, no.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I usually find it very hard to tell anything from the grainy potato-cam shots people post on Kijiji, but clearly the shot of the serial number this is a fake. I think the assholes will continue to come out of the woodwork as money gets tighter for people. At least he's not smashing the window and coming in your kitchen to rip you off.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

To me, it looks like a LP classic with some parts swapped. The "classic" script on the headstock was used on older models which also have the ink stamped serial akin to vintage LPs. Late 90s to early 2000s. 

A few tell tale signs of a rep are: no nibs and three screw truss rod cover (like epiphones). Hard to tell about the nibs, but the truss rod cover looks good to me.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Guitar insite comes up with these when searching the S/N. None match this guitar. Granted, I don't have any other S/N checker 


Serial number: *008013*

Production year: *1960*
(Only applies to solidbody)
_Manufactured in Nashville_
Production year: *1967*
_Manufactured in Kalamazoo_
Production year: *1970 - 1972*
(if 'Made in USA' on headstock)
Production year: *2000*
Model: *Reissue 1963 Firebird I*
_Manufactured in Nashville_
Production year: *2000 *(*NO* 'Made in USA' on headstock)
Model: * Acoustic *
_Manufactured in Bozeman, Montana_

(recurrent serial as a result of the 70's random method)


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I just found another check site that matches. 2000 Classic according to zinginstruments serial checker. 

Odd that the 2 sites are so different in results.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Call gibson with the serial, done.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Verne said:


> I just found another check site that matches. 2000 Classic according to zinginstruments serial checker.
> 
> Odd that the 2 sites are so different in results.


The earlier LP classics had "vintage correct" serial numbers that actually doubled existing serial numbers. No one at Gibson thought this would be a problem apparently lol. Many classics of this era (6 digit stamped) will track to 50-60s era guitars on GI.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I wish I lived in Edmonton because while all you guys are convinced that this is fake, I’d swoop in and grab a nice, old Les Paul Classic with (thankfully) replaced pickups for a thousand bucks.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> I wish I lived in Edmonton because while all you guys are convinced that this is fake, I’d swoop in and grab a nice, old Les Paul Classic with (thankfully) replaced pickups for a thousand bucks.


Not “convinced” one way or the other based on the limited photos I saw, but rather just skeptical.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Proper ABR bridge with small posts, correct pickup rings, thick cutaway binding which is correct for 2000, “Classic” on the headstock (also correct for that year), wings on the headstock, nibs on the frets, period-correct brown and pink TKL case.

It’s a 2000 Classic. The pickups have either been covered or replaced and my money is on replaced. The pickups in these were horrible and an overwhelming number of these no longer have their originals. The Classic truss Rod cover has also been replaced with a gold one and it looks like they matched it up with some gold tuners too (unless that’s just the lighting).

If you like a 60s neck, this is a steal at $1000.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> If you like a 60s neck, this is a steal at $1000.


100%, I'd be the owner of this if it were nearby.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yup, it has the features of a legit '00 Classic (with minor changes) and, @ $1K w/ OHSC, it is indeed a steal. The additional photo (below) even suggests "correct" snot green inlays...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> The additional photo (below) even suggests "correct" snot green inlays...
> 
> View attachment 429256


Yes! _Totally_ meant to mention that as well.

Even at $1600 I’d run, not walk, to grab this.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's now $1200


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Verne said:


> It's now $1200


Not surprised, given the ad states "best cash offer takes it". Based on that, I suspected the seller had an "auction style" sale from the beginning, whereby the price would increase with each new offer increase. I don't care much for that approach and wouldn't support it, frankly.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

StevieMac said:


> Not surprised, given the ad states "best cash offer takes it". Based on that, I suspected the seller had an "auction style" sale from the beginning, whereby the price would increase with each new offer increase. I don't care much for that approach and wouldn't support it, frankly.


Yeah if dude wants to take an auction approach he can take it to eBay. He probably expects 2k and I wouldn't be surprised if he pits offers against others to maximize return.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I usually find it very hard to tell anything from the grainy potato-cam shots people post on Kijiji, but clearly the shot of the serial number this is a fake. I think the assholes will continue to come out of the woodwork as money gets tighter for people. At least he's not smashing the window and coming in your kitchen to rip you off.


Not yet…..


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I am now confused.
My OCD would severely inflame if I bought it.
The headstock wings are convincingly real, but that serial number and lack of Made in USA - I don’t know…
Maybe I should check it out. Check the truss rod, electronics….?

In the mean time I will go and ask the Genie at the bottom of a cold Trooper Beer bottle - hot day today.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> I usually find it very hard to tell anything from the grainy potato-cam shots people post on Kijiji, but clearly the shot of the serial number this is a fake. I think the assholes will continue to come out of the woodwork as money gets tighter for people. At least he's not smashing the window and coming in your kitchen to rip you off.


It’s not the camera, Kijiji dumbs down all pics to the lowest possible resolution at which an image can still be discerned.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Arek said:


> The headstock wings are convincingly real, but that serial number and lack of Made in USA - I don’t know…


It's 100% real. All the genuine hallmarks are there. Also, no one who buys a fake ponies up for a real and period correct case (pink liner and cape).


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Arek said:


> The headstock wings are convincingly real, but that serial number and lack of Made in USA - I don’t know…





crann said:


> It's 100% real. All the genuine hallmarks are there. Also, no one who buys a fake ponies up for a real and period correct case (pink liner and cape).


Yes. Real.

I will send a nearly identical shot of my 2001 Classic serial number when I get home.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Another just posted, great price if legit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Edit: axxess is a hell of a good price, wonder why?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> Edit: axxess is a hell of a good price, wonder why?


The answer...








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> The answer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go, SCAM. Hopefully no one took the bate


----------



## Petunia (Jul 17, 2021)

Is no one else seeing the fucked up paint above the nut? Whatever it is, it’s been abused.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Gone


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

if its too good to be true then....


----------



## juone95 (9 mo ago)

Beautiful guitar, but for a $1000, seems a little sus


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

juone95 said:


> Beautiful guitar, but for a $1000, seems a little sus


Well that & as pointed out earlier--it's not a Custom--which if it is a Standard--cool.
But I would need to see it in person to decide on it.


----------

